

Ask HN: How can startups based in India get a US merchant account? - kashif

Indian banking laws don't allow for recurring billing of credit cards. This can become a hassle for our customers. We would like to use a US merchant account and gateway to work around this. What are our options?
======
dman
How about using google checkout or amazon payments. Both of them allow for
recurring payments afaik.

~~~
kashif
From what I have been able to make out, both these services are not available
in India.

------
rarestblog
How about 2checkout?

